# Royal Canin possible issue



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I just saw a story on the news about a large scale breeder who switched to Royal Canin and subsequently lost about sixty small breed puppies here in Georgia. Necropsy revealed they died from contaminants passed through the mothers milk. The breeder claims that he showed the report to Royal Canin and they advised him to stop feeding the food. I do not know what variety it was -only that it was a dry food. There is no recall notice that I can find but I just wanted to let you guys know just in case you feed it so you can keep an eye out for any problems.

The story only stated that a necropsy had been done but did not state if the food itself had been tested so we need to take that into consideration. Also, yes, this breeder is probably running a puppy mill but the news team was allowed on premises and the dogs looked clean and well cared for. From what I saw, the possibility can't be ruled out that the contaminate came from another source but it warrants watching.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

How sad for the poor puppies.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow.... Am I glad I've just changed from Royal Canin


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 30, 2013)

oh wow glad I read this my baby will not be eating that!


----------

